# Hymer B564 fog lights



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

The offside front fog light of my year 2000 Hymer B564 appears to have a broken holder. Although it all works, the circular part holding the bulb has parted company with the cup-shaped part I take to be the reflector, and hangs uselessly on it wires. How this occurred I cannot tell, as it seems fairly well protected behind the bumper. 

I have yet to attempt to remove the whole unit which seems to be held in place by screws, 3 screwheads I can see; the other corner seems to have the threaded end of the screw coming through from the other side (which is concealed by the bumber of course. Has anyone had occasion to replace or remove the unit? If so, what sort of job is it? I'm assuming I shall probably need to buy a new unit unless anyone knows better.... 

Terry


----------

